# Ipad mini in dash install... Home made *Finished



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

So I decided I liked the look of the ipad mini being installed to the dash.

I spoke to the installer matty used and they wanted an insane amount of money just for the facia.. Over £1000
For a bit of fibre glass they can F.R.O..

So.. First things first.

I ordered a Sony head unit that can be controlled from the ipad using BT., so no need to see or touch the Sony head unit (single DIN)

It also has BT and all the other connections I need. Single din and fits in the glove box where the AMI is this head unit cost £160 (was £300) and this is the "cheapest" way to get sound from the iPad to the cars existing BOSE system. Not to mention i can use the USB still to charge and send the music digitally to the head unit or i can connect to the headunit using Bluetooth for any guests to stream thier music.

Next up..


Fibre glass
facia
leather
stitching thread
wiring adapters for Sony and Base plus steering wheel control adapters, ipad mini cover (for the magnet to hold the ipad in place).

Yesterday the fibre glass arrived so, here are some shots so far. I will add some more layers tonight then begin shaping it and using some filler to smooth it out and mount the magnetic strip.

I covered the iPad mini in cling-film and then placed it screen down... and built up the fibre glass over the top.




























I will now build up the sides to make this a little deeper. and then tidy the edges, smooth it and use a little filler to make it as uniform as i can.

Next job, collect the head-unit, Wiring adapters and facia.....


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Good stuff! (Sending this now from an iPad mini but sadly not in my car!)

Quick question how do you plan to handle theft? Flap to cover it? Remove it when not in the car?

As I know if I left an iPad on display in some location in my car it wouldn't last long!!! :twisted:


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Very interesting! Looking forward to following this.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

well i use my ipad at work so i'd take it with me. thats why i intend to wrap the facia in leather it should look really nice when not docked in the dash.

it will be easy to remove. My car when parked at work or at home is in a secured garage. if i'm "out" with it then i'll shove the ipad in the glovebox or under the seat so it's not on display. but TBH here in Munich crime is low.. people leave thier Nav units stuck to the screen or dash. i've never seen them removed.

:wink:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Will be watching this thread - good on you for having a go yourself ;-)

Will you line the dock with some kind of soft touch fabric ? Perhaps a suedette/acantara material to protect the rear of the ipad ?

I have a lot of questions but as you've only just begun I'll wait and see how you progress


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Have a look at Studio In Car as they have done a few of these using the Audioson bit one as the 
controller for the music

http://www.studioincar.com/gallery/


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Just added the link to the TT build that they did


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Watching with interest here too.... Fiberglass on my iPad 

Seriously I have a Symphony 2 with Bose and a Pioneer AV& BT 8400 (from my old TT) and I am really unsure if I should put the Pioneer in this car.

Post loads more photos please! Oh and Good Luck


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Yep.

saw in studio one but that install was like 2-4k.

I'm doing mine for 1/10 of that.

Ipad to Sony - Digital connection
Sony to Bose Nice and simple.

Job done head unit was half that price of the Bit one D.. not to mention no need for a crappy door mounted volume controller. i can keep my steering wheel controls and i also get full bluetooth with the Sony head unit. And i can control the Sony head unit from my ipad so i need never open the glove box (Sony have Apple and Andriod App to control the head unit).

I would never need to open my glovebox.

All that stuff i'd have to buy seperate if went like the Studio one way. and then work out how to link it all up. (not claiming this is better in any way) but much more affordable. I called them about just the ipad mount they wanted over £1000 for it.

I would rather spend 2-4 K Else where.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok So last night i got more things....

The head unit, 
Leather(ette)
ipad mini magnetic cover
All the wiring (Steering wheel remote adapter, aerial adapter, Audi + BOSE to Sony adapter).

I cut the magnet off from the ipad mini cover - This will be used later to secure the ipad to the mount.

The ipad cover it's self is not wasted it is *perfect to use as a base/ template for the ipads exact size *for the flush-mount.

I glued a piece of the letherette to the ipad mini cover and began to and-stitch through the ipad mini cover and the leatherette (in a failry decent leather stitch style) I used black because to be honest i knew i couldn't do this as perfect or as straight as a machine (i don't have a machine) I think later i will take this to a trim shop and have them replicate this for me in real leather but for now.. it looks OK 










Next i will attatch this to a peice of leatherette that will wrap around the whole facia. Thats tonights challenge.


----------



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

What head unit you using?


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Took some info from our friends over the pond.

http://www.soundmanca.com/ipad-mini-veh ... -dashboard

Quote:

Option 2: the Sony Combo

This is by far the most in-expensive and feature packed option. Sony offers a line of car stereos with a feature called "App Remote". This feature allows you to control your Sony car stereo with an App installed on your tablet. Most sony radios also feature bluetooth for your phone. The App Remote feature is especially cool because you can install the sony unit somewhere hidden, which is very important because the amount of space on your dash is limited. *Sony MEX-GS600BT*

Why i didn't do the Stuido One way:

the Optical SQ Combo

This option is for the guy who want the highest sound quality possible. This option is typically accompanied with a very high end sound system. there is a cool little part called the Pure i20. This device extracts the digital audio from the iPad similarly to the iStreamer. However, the Pure i20 gives us an optical output which we can connect to an audio processor. *The Audison Bit Ten D audio processor has the exact optical input that we need.* This audio processor also features a very versatile equalizer, time delay, crossovers and all kind of other fancy things to adjust. The Bit Ten D also comes with a very cool looking dash mount control. Like Option 1, *this system also does not integrate into your vehicles steering wheel controls or bluetooth. *This setup requires a unique set of skills. If you want to go this route we suggest finding your nearest Audison™ dealer.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

The best thing about this is.....you are doing it yourself. Well done


----------



## mattyl (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice work mate, look forward to see how it turns out.

Im shocked at the quote you got for just the facia from SIC tbh, but maybe theyd rather spend the time doing full builds so priced it out.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Update:

Well first of all I spent about 3-4 hours stitching this now.. before anyone says how crap my stitching is i'm decided this is a prototype as I've learned much from making this. I think to be honest I will get a second facia, and do this again and send that +ipad to a trim specialist BUT... I have all the stuff so this will only cost me another £40 tto make the facia.

Right first up.

I decided my Mould was crap. I had a brain wave! :roll: I realise... hey my ipad cam in a box.. and the box is slightly bigger than the ipad + 2mm of box.. suddenly this crazy idea.. use the BOX!

so I cut the ipad bottom bod down to 12mm . wrapped it in cling film and proceeded to fibre glass.



















Much better result!










Next.. same procedure (as I am not doing any sort of vacuum glass fibre) I put the bottom section of the box back into the mould this time putting the filler in.. so I get a nice snug fitment.

Next as above I spend a few hours stitching a pocket together. The hole on the left is for the BT microphone from the Sony. I decided rather than messing about to just use the mic from the Sony and put it into my construction.




























Its looking OK ....

My neighbour has the facia (signed for it) but the cunts have been away for 3 days so I can't progress any further 

Fitting the Sony to the car:

I removed the Audi Head unit (a bitch). The tools to remove it are NOT very friendly they do not have 1 position only you can put them in to release the unit.. and it took a lot of wiggling and pulling and playing until finally I got them just right to release the head unit.

Removed the AMI also and.. just as I had already measured. the AMI is exactly.. slightly larger in fact... the same size as a DIN1 stereo.










I have my "Audi With BOSE" loom + steering controls and connected this up.

I loosened the bottom 2 bolts holding the glove box in place and the 3 inside the glove box; I removed also so I could drop the glove box forward enough to get the wiring loom through a very small gap and into the place I needed it.
I re-mounted the glove box once I pulled the cables through.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

I set up the stereo and did a test with BT audio and Tadaaaa.. working!










So once I get the damn facia from my neighbour the build is complete..

all in this has cost me about £450 (the head unit and the wiring loom where the big expense)


----------



## binary01 (Feb 26, 2013)

Shame it's an iPad mini, nexus ftw :evil:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Looking great Alex.

Why didn't you bought a facia for a double din radio for the TT and use that to modify it to fit the ipad and fiberglass it then? That's what I did with my 7"TFT touchscreen. You will have a good basis that fits perfectly in the dash, you only have to cut the plastic so it can fit the screen and fill it up with fiberglass, sand it, paint it, done


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Joerek said:


> Looking great Alex.
> 
> Why didn't you bought a facia for a double din radio for the TT and use that to modify it to fit the ipad and fiberglass it then? That's what I did with my 7"TFT touchscreen. You will have a good basis that fits perfectly in the dash, you only have to cut the plastic so it can fit the screen and fill it up with fiberglass, sand it, paint it, done


that's what I am doing but the facia not arrived yet... as previously said.

when it arrives I will cut the bigger hole this will drop in and tadaaa... done :wink:


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Ah ok great. I'm having a carpc setup, with a pc and amp in the back. Still thinking of moving to a nexus 7 or ipad mini setup, because it's cleaner and in some area's better (the screen, the touchscreen, startup time and weight).

Do you have any solutions for fm radio or something, or would you use 3g + tunein radio? I use 3g + tunein and it's pretty ok actually. All radio stations in the world en hardly any dead spots (on my commute)


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Joerek said:


> Ah ok great. I'm having a carpc setup, with a pc and amp in the back. Still thinking of moving to a nexus 7 or ipad mini setup, because it's cleaner and in some area's better (the screen, the touchscreen, startup time and weight).
> 
> Do you have any solutions for fm radio or something, or would you use 3g + tunein radio? I use 3g + tunein and it's pretty ok actually. All radio stations in the world en hardly any dead spots (on my commute)


Why I got the Sony.

Basically with app remote I can from the iPad change the sources on the Sony in my glove box.

I can choose radio stations, cd, mp3, BT... No need to ever touch the Sony head unit 

iPad mini is the 3G version so I will have Internet and satnav, spotify, movies... It's a great setup


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Does the Sony work ok with iPhone 5 or ipad mini (lightning connector) ?

If anyone with a mk1 is considering doing something like this - pm me as I have a rather nice carbon fibre double din replacement centre console ;-)


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

You can use wifi tethering to share internet if you don't want to use an extra 3g subscription. That's how I share internet in my setup (usb tethering).

Looking forward to the progress and how 'flawless' it will work with the BT connection. Wonder if it will always (also after weeks of using) always auto connect without having to manually connect etc. and if sound is instant without any delay. Perhaps some kind of connection directly with the lightning cable would be easier?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

This is cool


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree about the being able to use lightening connector


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi. Yes. Using lightning connector as I said in my first post. Ut BT also option. 

The Sony has a USB plug at the back. 
Using lightning as I want to charge while docked and the BT audio is ok but not as good as cable


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

I recon you should have more pictures by now  x


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok so.. sorry for lack of pictures...

the "Mk3"

Ok so it's a learning curve.. note to self.. don't start anything until the facia arrives.
In my mind the facia was bigger. The stuff I made prior in this thread didn't work 

So... Facia arrived (I got 2 of them for £13 on ebay) Fit really well.










I used the bottom of the previously created ipad holder to extend the facia... so not a total loss! and I used the back of it to "fill the hole" by cutting down the sides.










I've decided not to cover the facia. the material looks a bit crappy in the dash so i'm going to try really hard to get a good finish with paint. lets hope I am patient!

I realised that if I wanted to remove the facia at any time i'd need to put a hole in the back so I can reach the clips to release it, or once in.. the only way it would come out is in bits.










What I am going to do, to cover the hole is use an iPad Mini Smart cover, remove the magnetic part (i use this any way to hold the ipad secure) and softly "stick" if to the back I will be able to pull if off should I want to remove the facia, and it will be nice and soft for the back of the ipad!










I've also decided not to make a in-dent for my finger to release the ipad .. more on that later.....

Current status. Test fit. Looks good.. i'm now just about to cover it in filler and begin the delicate process of sanding for a smooth paintable finish!


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

And after 2-3 hour sanding... not quite 100% yet but with the first bit of paint I can see better where I need to improve the sanding/ fill small holes 

Quite pleased so far!


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Tadaaaaa


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Alexjh said:


> And after 2-3 hour sanding... not quite 100% yet but with the first bit of paint I can see better where I need to improve the sanding/ fill small holes
> 
> Quite pleased so far!
> 
> View attachment 1


great album choice


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Looking good, thanks for keeping the thread updated 

You should take a picture of the hole behind the fascia, and use it as a wallpaper :roll:


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

mullum said:


> Looking good, thanks for keeping the thread updated
> 
> You should take a picture of the hole behind the fascia, and use it as a wallpaper :roll:


LOL!!

thats such a good odea  .. guess what i'm gonna do at lunch? :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

if its to deter thieves I don't think that would work somehow as the screen would be off :lol:


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> if its to deter thieves I don't think that would work somehow as the screen would be off :lol:


wouldn't leave it in the car why do people think its solid-mounted and non-removable?

lol

I use it at work (to play clash of clans) :lol: :roll: so i just slide it out. job done.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Love it! Fantastic job for the money you've spent. And nice to see someone doing something the,selves and not just being lazy and having an off-the-shelf part fitted.

Couple of questions: Dose the iPad charge up? And does it link to the head unit via cable or BT?

Any chance of more close images to see how good the finish is ?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Alexjh,
That's one superb bit of DIY. Well done. A credit to you.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Answers about connectivity:

Its linked using USB and the lightning adapter (so its charging and sending the sound digitally).

The Sony i can control using "app Remote" from the ipad directly; so no need to open the glove box (i can even use the ipad to tune the radio).

Steering controls work to change volume and even go track back (track forward doesn't work) but hey neither back or forward worked with Spotify and the AMI so its 50% better! 

It does BT Audio streaming also. I use the stereo for my hands free and disconnected the audi one.

Total costs..

£150 for the Audi to sony (with BOSE) Adapter cabled and steering controls (rip off)
£12 facia
£12 Pot of fibre glass
£12 pot of body filler
£4 misc/ sand paper
£5 Dremel cutting wheels 
£7 ipad smart cover from ebay
£160 Sony head unit

so £370. (i MIGHT have bought the dremel to do this) but.. i always wanted one any way!

:lol: 

I will do some more pictures in the sun soon.. sorry garage isn't well lit and it was dark/ raining when i was in the "daylight" on way to work


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a spare Facia so i'm going to make another and try to fit the airbag warning lamp into it but.. i think its not possible the ipad over hangs the facia by about 1cm.. not much but another 1cm for the warning light + the heater controls will be partially blocked.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

This is fantastic mate. Great work.


----------



## ACEdwards (May 21, 2013)

love it!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Alexjh said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good, thanks for keeping the thread updated
> ...


Hehe, you could play with a few ideas - like a photo of the oem radio cover, or the oem radio itself, or some crappy old cassette radio from the 80's 

On another note, will you be fitting a wifi obd2 dongle (do mk2 tt's use obd2 ?) so you can run dashcommand ?


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

You should make a mold when you're finish, and cast some new ones.

Then I could by one from you 

Should be a great hit on ebay.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Snappy79 said:


> You should make a mold when you're finish, and cast some new ones.
> 
> Then I could by one from you
> 
> Should be a great hit on ebay.


Thinking about it..

Sent from petrol station on ipad mini


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep definitely looks good. I would like to see this done with a Nexus 7 as the controller app doesn't get the best of reviews. Would be interested to hear if you find the ipad app stable and your general feedback with using the install on a daily basis.

All looks good though, but need some more decent pics please!

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Alexjh said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > if its to deter thieves I don't think that would work somehow as the screen would be off :lol:
> ...


Too dangerous for me, I would be playing clash of clans whilst driving! lol


----------



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

Alexjh said:


> Snappy79 said:
> 
> 
> > You should make a mold when you're finish, and cast some new ones.
> ...


I would buy that in a flash!  great work!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Alexjh said:


> Tadaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME!!!!!!!!

Make me one please!!!

Name your price!!!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Any chance of a video of how it comes in and out


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

I envy you your skills.


----------



## bhud (Mar 25, 2013)

Well done good write up. A tidy solution.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Excellent work. Just the sort of mod that I enjoy reading about; one where a good idea and equally good skills achieve something that isn't available off the shelf. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Neptune (Mar 31, 2013)

Brilliant job mate! This thread should be stickied somewhere so it doesn't get bumped down the forum into oblivion.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Do the controls on steering wheel work with it?


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> Do the controls on steering wheel work with it?





Alexjh said:


> Answers about connectivity:
> 
> *Steering controls work to change volume and even go track back* (track forward doesn't work) but hey neither back or forward worked with Spotify and the AMI so its 50% better!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Not sure if this works...

Video of ipad mini in TTRS.

https://db.tt/uKBIfuLw

appologies for voice tired and bunged up/ sore throat from weekend of drinking 

Waiting to finish the back - i'm making another i will then use as a mould the next one will be better quality because of this :roll:


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

If you do a hard launch in the RS, that thing would come out for sure  Had it before with my screen. Wasn't fixed enough, did a launch and the whole mid section flew out


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Joerek said:


> If you do a hard launch in the RS, that thing would come out for sure  Had it before with my screen. Wasn't fixed enough, did a launch and the whole mid section flew out


don't think so the lightning adapter is holding it pretty firm. was launching quite hard away in the mountains this weekend. you'd be surprised the combination of magnet and the charger.. its very firm.


----------



## thepav (Feb 16, 2013)

Brilliant

I wish I had skills....


----------



## puck (Oct 7, 2009)

Alex,

*Thank you for showing us the idea of implementing this on the TT. *

Couple of questions,


-How does the ipad send music to the Sony unit? Via cable or Via Bluetooth. 
-How is the quality of the audio? 
-Can you take a video of the ipad controlling the Sony unit? FM radio - Cd - Maps etc? 
-Is it laggy or like a regular Concert - RNS unit?

Thanks,

Neo


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

puck said:


> Alex,
> 
> *Thank you for showing us the idea of implementing this on the TT. *
> 
> ...


readteh thread I've answered this more than once. :roll:

not laggy, works pretty well

I use co-pilot for maps so its not laggy (local stored mapping) no need for 3g.


----------



## puck (Oct 7, 2009)

Alexjh said:


> puck said:
> 
> 
> > Alex,
> ...


Apologies! I just re-read it and i felt stupid for a minute :roll: :roll:

In any case a video of how it functions it would be appreciated with the FM/CD.

Thanks


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Alexjh said:


> Joerek said:
> 
> 
> > If you do a hard launch in the RS, that thing would come out for sure  Had it before with my screen. Wasn't fixed enough, did a launch and the whole mid section flew out
> ...


That is brill.

Ideas for v2 would be more magnets, and the hole blanked off with a suede/alacantra backing.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Alexjh said:


> Joerek said:
> 
> 
> > If you do a hard launch in the RS, that thing would come out for sure  Had it before with my screen. Wasn't fixed enough, did a launch and the whole mid section flew out
> ...


That is brill.

Ideas for v2 would be more magnets, and the hole blanked off with a suede/alacantra backing.


----------



## mattyl (Mar 19, 2010)

what app are you using in this pic mate?


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> Alexjh said:
> 
> 
> > Joerek said:
> ...


Hole in the back is to get to the bracket that holds the facia this will be covered.. just waiting for the bits to do it!

Already working on the Mk2 and its MUCH better already.

If the MK2 comes out as well as it is looking i might have a "Mould" to do some kind of plastic vacume moulding to *make copies!* 

who would be interested? Looking at the components - Lightning cable, facia, magnetic strip (Best so far is the official Apple one- they use really good quality magnets) then i think i'd be looking for about £150+per facia. Still cheaper than the 1000 InStudio quoted me for a suede one  or the 800 Euro the local custom car audi place quoted me.. :lol: :roll:


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

mattyl said:


> what app are you using in this pic mate?


Spotify Dude.

I will doa video of some of the functions... its hard with 1 hand and i havte my voice on video's hahaha.

the radio isn't working at moment i need to work out where to wire in the power for the Antena booster.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi - if you do make copies of the holders - please consider making a "multi fit" option where you don't include the fascia. This would allow people to fit the holder behind various double din fascias.
An example would be the mk1 double din conversion console I posted an image of earlier.
That item may also go into a small scale "production" and would allow mk1 owners to convert much more easily.
Thanks again for a great thread


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

mullum said:


> Hi - if you do make copies of the holders - please consider making a "multi fit" option where you don't include the fascia. This would allow people to fit the holder behind various double din fascias.
> An example would be the mk1 double din conversion console I posted an image of earlier.
> That item may also go into a small scale "production" and would allow mk1 owners to convert much more easily.
> Thanks again for a great thread


I'm going to go for a few ideas.

1 is a total 100% facia the other just the "insert" its bigger than a double din hole so even if i made an insert you'd still need to cut the facia.. this is not easy even with a hack saw its a bitch and with a Dremel its fucking dangerous the number of little cutting disks i've used and broken.. hit in the eyes a few times...

the plastic melts with the heat of cutting so i'm prefering the idea of a whole facia. but maybe i can easily do a MK1 version


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

http://m.imore.com/ipad-mini-installed-dash-vw-jetta-car-entertainment-front-end

Check that video at the very end. The Sony radio is installed behind the ipad. Thats a cool idea. You will have easier access to the radio


----------



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

Any news here mate?


----------



## justinpwoods (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey,

I think this is amazing and am buying all the bits to do this myself on the weekend.

I'm stuck on the Bose to Sony wiring harness though. Which one did you go for? Is it the PC9-408?

Thanks!

I've have the RNS-E 2007 model with the CD/TV button not the MEDIA.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

justinpwoods said:


> Hey,
> 
> I think this is amazing and am buying all the bits to do this myself on the weekend.
> 
> ...


Best to go to a ICE shop... There are a few out there none say specifically for the TT with Bose 8J...

The one I got was some German company and had no part number on it. :-/


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

why did you choose for the ipad mini instead of the nexus 7? It seems that the nexus 7 (android) has much more possibilities compared to the ipad. And it much much cheaper too. Some advantages:

- much more flexible OS/software to be used in a car (screen on/off on ignition etc)
- use external usb disk for extra storage
- use USB DAC for improved sound
- built in GPS (ok the expensive 3G model has that as well)

Will be a new Nexus 7 out this month, with full hd screen and much more improvements


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Just to say that the iPad mini has these things too :

External storage via "NAS wifi hard drives" (ok not USB but in some ways that's an advantage, the port is then free for charging etc). Of course a nexus could also use such a device.
Certain USB soundcards (or DACs) _can_ be connected using the "camera kit", although the lightning port/cable already uses digital audio out (to a HU for example).

One advantage over android might be the "in the car" function coming next year in iOS 7 (Siri control of maps & lots more)


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

What a great post.

I would be interested in an intallation kit if and when it is available.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

mattyl said:


> what app are you using in this pic mate?


Great album!


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Joerek said:


> why did you choose for the ipad mini instead of the nexus 7? It seems that the nexus 7 (android) has much more possibilities compared to the ipad. And it much much cheaper too. Some advantages:
> 
> - much more flexible OS/software to be used in a car (screen on/off on ignition etc)
> - use external usb disk for extra storage
> ...


Because I had the iPad mini 3G for free when I got my Galaxy s4 and I still think iOS is faster smoother OS.

My s4 seems slow compared to iPhone 5 but I prefer the screen. Android crashes a lot more....


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

Alexjh said:


> Joerek said:
> 
> 
> > why did you choose for the ipad mini instead of the nexus 7? It seems that the nexus 7 (android) has much more possibilities compared to the ipad. And it much much cheaper too. Some advantages:
> ...


I'd agree, i've had both and at least the iPad works consistently and is easier to use. The nexus was glitchy as anything especially in the car and the screen on the ipad was better. In reality you get most/all of what most people need for in car use on the iPad


----------



## justinpwoods (Jun 25, 2013)

So....I attempted this last weekend and have nearly finished it...needs some more filling, primer and then paint!

I used the back of an iPad mini case which i fitted to the fascia and fiberglassed from behind. i'll take some better pictures later.

Thoughts?


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

justinpwoods said:


> So....I attempted this last weekend and have nearly finished it...needs some more filling, primer and then paint!
> 
> I used the back of an iPad mini case which i fitted to the fascia and fiberglassed from behind. i'll take some better pictures later.
> 
> Thoughts?


Except for it being white... Looks great 

I'm working on the mk2 I will clone but I'm taking my time with this one... Hahaha I should have something in 2 weeks I can replicate with ease and offer facia only kits...

Keep you all posted!


----------



## sebbevanb (Oct 19, 2010)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Updated my install with a wifi odbII and Dash Command...

How cool? Now I have live vehicle data and fault code checking in dash


----------



## kevin34 (Jul 11, 2011)

Alexjh said:


> Updated my install with a wifi odbII and Dash Command...
> 
> How cool? Now I have live vehicle data and fault code checking in dash
> 
> View attachment 1


it looks amazing!  
And it shows turbo boost?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

So July was 4 months ago - where are the fascia kits ? If I had a pound ...


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

mullum said:


> So July was 4 months ago - where are the fascia kits ? If I had a pound ...


 :?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry but it's true. If I had a pound for every project on here where someone has said they were going to make a kit available ...
Enjoyed the thread, thanks for the pictures and the write up. 
Now, what happened to the fascia kits ?


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Hahahaha a

I got a girlfriend! But your right indeed to get on it and make one for cloning!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Make me one please


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Gonna try over Christmas....

Taking my template to Uk and giving to a friend who runs a body shop. See if he can replicate in carbon fibre or glass fibre.


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

Do a 3D scan.

Put the scan into a 3D printer.... Done

Could be done in 2 hrs.


----------



## Craigl0 (Aug 2, 2013)

SERIOUSLY impressed by this! 

Thinking of doing it myself as I own a '07 TT 3.2 without an aux in and this setup looks amazing!

Can you offer any more insight into the wiring loom you used? The only ones I can see on eBay are around £30, nothing like the £150 or so you payed.. :S


----------



## adamccc (Feb 24, 2014)

Great thread Alex, would like to get this in mine - one question; I really like the bluetooth/answer your calls in the car functionality of the MMI, have you managed to get this working with the iPad or know a way that it will?


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

this is such a great idea!
Do the controls on the steering wheel still work with it? e.g. volume?


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

oh and can you clone sim cards so that you don't need another one, or able to connect it via Bluetooth to get calls through the cars speakers?


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

adamccc said:


> Great thread Alex, would like to get this in mine - one question; I really like the bluetooth/answer your calls in the car functionality of the MMI, have you managed to get this working with the iPad or know a way that it will?


Bluetooth on the sony head unit. I use that now instead of the Audi one.

Call comes I answer and everything works.

Not fully explored but the iPad app (app remote) lets you dial a number from iPad and then uses the Bluetooth connected phone. But no address book.

I never call anyone though, if anyone calls me then works as good as the usual audi setup.

And yes I know I still need to get the damn thing duplicated.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

rajanm1 said:


> this is such a great idea!
> Do the controls on the steering wheel still work with it? e.g. volume?


Did you read the thread?

Yes steering wheel controls work.


----------



## adamccc (Feb 24, 2014)

Just announced today...

http://www.apple.com/ios/carplay/

No Audi badge on the site as I guess they're going with Android stuff that they announced at CES - either way hope to wait and see if I can get one of these fitted in the TT somehow


----------



## jamesbailey999 (Sep 11, 2013)

That's awesome


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Amazing - but beyond my skillset to replicate unfortunately!


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

adamccc said:


> Just announced today...
> 
> http://www.apple.com/ios/carplay/
> 
> No Audi badge on the site as I guess they're going with Android stuff that they announced at CES - either way hope to wait and see if I can get one of these fitted in the TT somehow


That looks great!  Wander if we will be able to fit to old TTs?!!!!


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

alexp said:


> Amazing - but beyond my skillset to replicate unfortunately!


Probably / Hopefully you can select iOS in the car with in option from the settings menu. In that case you would have all of these options on your ipad mini. If thats the case, I will swap from carpc to ipad mini in a heartbeat


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Audi haven't bought into this look and the manufacturers that are using Audi = NO, missed a trick here me thinks


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

if Apple licence out to Car stereo manufacturers that will be excellent............ and i would then remove what i have and dump in a all in one unit for sure..


----------



## craigttp (Aug 30, 2012)

i want one yet also don't have the skills. if you do start making these definitely drop me a PM and name your price.

funny how many people don't actually read what has already been said and ask it again. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## b-dogg (Jun 6, 2014)

Got mine done!

Used a Sony MEX4000BT, a right-angled lightning cable, Steering wheel control adapter and sony microphone wired into the interior overhead light mount.

The mount & wiring were done by top secret evolution in Lisburn, Northern Ireland. Took a blank facia, dremeled it out and covered it to match the interior.

So far so good! The Sony stops charging the iPad when ignition is off, and as a bonus when you restart the ignition Spotify kicks off from where you finished when you left the car.

This thread was a major help in the project - thanks to all who contributed!


----------



## jam3sc (Dec 7, 2012)

b-dogg said:


> Got mine done!
> 
> Used a Sony MEX4000BT, a right-angled lightning cable, Steering wheel control adapter and sony microphone wired into the interior overhead light mount.
> 
> ...


Looks great!

Would you mind me asking how much evolution charged for the work... I'd be interested in seeing if they could create a mount and ship it out.


----------



## b-dogg (Jun 6, 2014)

> Looks great!
> 
> Would you mind me asking how much evolution charged for the work... I'd be interested in seeing if they could create a mount and ship it out.


I'd PM you the price but I just joined here and it won't let me use the feature yet.

The price in my opinion was very reasonable compared to the price some fabricators were looking for at the start of this thread.


----------



## b-dogg (Jun 6, 2014)

Could one the mods could enable my PM function?

A few people onto me about pricing/details of this job.

Cheers.


----------



## Tom_TTSline (Feb 3, 2014)

You have to make a certain amount of posts mate to allow Pm's I think.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

b-dogg said:


> Could one the mods could enable my PM function?
> 
> A few people onto me about pricing/details of this job.
> 
> Cheers.


Only two ways either join TTOC or get your post count up :roll:


----------



## craigttp (Aug 30, 2012)

jam3sc said:


> b-dogg said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine done!
> ...


hi i have emailed this company about buying the fascia and they said with the lightening cable fitted it would make it tight.

how is thew lightening cable fitted on your unit.

also how is the ipad held in place as they recommended using velcro on the back of the ipad/ fascia back to hold it in place. which doesnt appeal to me as it may stop my ipad going into the case i use when it is being used in meetings for work.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Magnets ?


----------



## craigttp (Aug 30, 2012)

i have tried magnets on my own fascia i have tried making (finish is not high enough quality to put in my car) and the ones i have are quite strong but don't work through the fascia, only small parts of the ipad's back seem to be magnetic which i presume is down to the insides.


----------



## djsb (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey all

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/tv-dvd-blu ... l#longDesc

The above unit states that this has no steering wheel capacity.. Can anybody confirm?

Can't seem to find many of these units in stock, I guess so desirable due to the app control?


----------



## craigttp (Aug 30, 2012)

http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/alpine-cde-178bt

thats the unit i am looking at getting, many of them have got front usb rather than the rear usb port.

according to the spec this meets all the requirements.


----------



## djsb (Apr 15, 2014)

craigttp said:


> http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/alpine-cde-178bt
> 
> thats the unit i am looking at getting, many of them have got front usb rather than the rear usb port.
> 
> according to the spec this meets all the requirements.


Doesn't look like you can control it with an App like the Sony ones though??


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Post up the price

I'm getting my creation recreated in cad and will 3D print for more makes.... Really!!

I'd be amazed if it was <400 for the facia.

Looks really clean though, well done them!


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

If it's something they sell or can do why hide the price?


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

I added Velcro to mine magnet just couldn't hold the iPad if I launched the car... Maybe just an RS needs that! Hahaha


----------



## craigttp (Aug 30, 2012)

Alexjh said:


> If it's something they sell or can do why hide the price?


i cant remember the exact price as i have lost the email, i think the price was £220 + PP for the fascia.

going to order one when i get my head unit sorted.



djsb said:


> craigttp said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/alpine-cde-178bt
> ...


App Direct Mode
Direct Up/Down: Playlist, Artist, Album, Genre, Composer, Episode Up/Down
M.I.X. (Shuffle) Play: Song, Album, All
Repeat


----------



## craigttp (Aug 30, 2012)

ordered my fascia a few weeks aho and just received a video of it, due to be delivered to myself tomorrow.

also i have bought the MEX-GS600BT head unit from ebay.

hopefully will get fitting sorted this weekend or early next week and have some photos and the video i have.


----------



## newday2a (May 24, 2014)

Alexjh did you get round to creating iPad mini fascias? If so, how much are they?


----------



## 57EFF (Nov 17, 2014)

Have completed my setup thanks to this thread. Many thanks to those who contributed here - I was really helpful.

I used a Sony MEX-N4000BT head unit and the Connects2 CTSAD006.2 interface cable. I also bought a right angled lightning cable for the iPad. The mount I made myself from a TT double din fascia and an iPad case which had a rigid back. Then some fiberglass, filler and paint. I use a magnet mount to hold the iPad into the mount - this makes it easy to remove.

My car had the factory RNS-E with cd changer in the glovebox and full Bose.

I've run with it for a few weeks now and I'm not 100% happy with the audio quality from the Connects2 interface. The problem is the conversion from Speaker level out from the head unit down to line level for the bose amp. I don't see this as necessary especially as the head unit already has front and rear line level outputs? I do recall seeing a How-To a while back on installing an amp on a Bose car and it required accessing the line level inputs on the Bose amp... Before I start splicing wires, does anyone know if there is a plug and play solution to feed line level into the bose amp?


----------



## WallaceTech (Nov 3, 2013)

craigttp said:


> ordered my fascia a few weeks aho and just received a video of it, due to be delivered to myself tomorrow.
> 
> also i have bought the MEX-GS600BT head unit from ebay.
> 
> hopefully will get fitting sorted this weekend or early next week and have some photos and the video i have.


Hello mate. Where do you order from?


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

57EFF said:


> I've run with it for a few weeks now and I'm not 100% happy with the audio quality from the Connects2 interface. The problem is the conversion from Speaker level out from the head unit down to line level for the bose amp. I don't see this as necessary especially as the head unit already has front and rear line level outputs? I do recall seeing a How-To a while back on installing an amp on a Bose car and it required accessing the line level inputs on the Bose amp... Before I start splicing wires, does anyone know if there is a plug and play solution to feed line level into the bose amp?


As I wrote after my install, having been disappointed with the ctsad006.2:


> I got CTSAD002.2 harness today and installed it immediately. The harness uses the RCA low level outputs from the Pioneer to BOSE amp instead of high level speaker out via what seems to be potentiometers. The white noise is gone which confirms that it was line level noise!!
> Much sleeker and better solution than the CTSAD006.2 harness with its potentiometers and cheaper a well. Sound quality is better and my BOSE amp seems much happier.


I guess you should try the CTSAD002.2


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Thread resurrection...

back in an RS and doing this again  but the prior cables i have failing to power the Bose  so what cable do we recommend?

CTSAD002.2
Or CTSAD006.2

??


----------



## aquazi01 (Sep 26, 2015)

I have used both 2.2 and 6.2 and both work with bose... the 6.2 has an adjustment box which imo was crap.

If your sure the wiring is correct then you may need to code the amp using vcds to power the amp on power not signal....

Will see if i can dig out the coding....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

